# The fuckin commentators buried The Ascension so hard



## Wrestling Dave (Dec 9, 2014)

good. they're shit. what the fuck was that promo about?


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

seriously these guys have 1 fucking job to do and it is to put over the talent on commentary fpalm


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

What the fuck was that? You give them shit gimmicks, put them in jobber match and have the announcers shit all over them. Are they intentionally trying to sabotage them?


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

It was a cocky heel promo (of course they're no where near L.o.D.), and it got them heat. 

But how the fuck could anyone take them serious after that segment? One of the most brutal burials I've ever witness. How does WWE think they can build up new talent when they pull this shit? Feel bad for Ascension.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

What they say?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Ascension looks lame anyways.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

It was funny lol, he'll turn around on him but they were reacting to the heel thing they said.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

The promo was totally fine.

Fuck the commentary.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Brandough said:


> What they say?


They played their roles as heels and mocked Demolition and L.o.D.

JBL and Booker proceeded to bury the fuck out of them. Makes no sense.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Not the first time JBL has buried talent not called Reigns or Cena. On Smackdown they were talking about Ambrose's longest United States Championship Reign when JBL said it was easy for him to get that achievement because he rarely defended the title. Just stupid how they bury talent like that.


----------



## Wrestling Dave (Dec 9, 2014)

boring gimmick. stupid promo. they'll take the road warriors from the road? makes sense.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*They cut an awful promo and squashed midgets. Not even JR could have saved them. Just make the burial speedy so we don't have to suffer through this.*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

so you want JBL to lie even more than he usually does and say yes a team that have been on Raw for 2 weeks are better than LOD?


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Absoltely idiotic from JBL, he's the heel commentator fpalm

Also, I'd never try to claim that the Ascension are good on the mic, because they're not. But there was nothing awful about the promo. It was short, brought up the elephant in the room and got them heat. Job done.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

Stall_19 said:


> What the fuck was that? You give them shit gimmicks, put them in jobber match and have the announcers shit all over them. Are they intentionally trying to sabotage them?


Exactly, why the fuck did they not just keep their NXT gimmick and wrestler solid matches. The only thing I had a problem with down in NXT was their finisher. 

Instead they just ruin them with this garbage. It has to be all Kevin Dunn's doing.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

No fan of the Ascension, but whats the point in doing that? I haven't heard an announcer burial like that in a long time.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

New Day >>> Ascention


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Normally I am against that but............good. Those two clowns do not belong in the ring representing the largest wrestling fed in the world and taking up time on television. 

They are just about the biggest embarrassment on the whole show. Which is no easy feat to pull off these days.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

JBL is fucking terrible. I don't mind the Ascension, I don't think they're that good at all but it's nice to have a new tag team, but regardless why in the fuck would the heel commentator not help build up the heels? JBL is without a doubt the worst commentator out there right now, at least Lawler mumbles to himself and can be tuned out.

That said, The Ascension bringing up Demolition and Road Warriors in the first place was weird. If they were going with the "we're better than all these famous tag teams" routine fine, but why only bring up the two teams who you're obviously a knock-off of?


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Cleavage said:


> so you want JBL to lie even more than he usually does and say yes a team that have been on Raw for 2 weeks are better than LOD?


No, obviously not, but how about. "These young upstarts must be hungry if theyre comparing themselves to legends like LoD." or some shit. You dont just flat out bury new wrestlers, or why even bring them up from NXT?


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *They cut an awful promo and squashed midgets. Not even JR could have saved them. Just make the burial speedy so we don't have to suffer through this.*


The promo was really good, seriously i don't understand what do you people want.


----------



## Wrestling Dave (Dec 9, 2014)

bro, they literally said they'll take the road warriors from the road.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Wrestling Dave said:


> bro, they literally said they'll take the road warriors from the road.


It wasnt the smartest promo, but it was a heel promo. At least JBL should have sold it.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Remember Vince tells them what to say.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Dan Rodmon said:


> No, obviously not, but how about. "These young upstarts must be hungry if theyre comparing themselves to legends like LoD." or some shit. You dont just flat out bury new wrestlers, or why even bring them up from NXT?


but they didn't compare themselves to LOD, they said they flat out sucked and they are better than LOD and Demolition in every way.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

The Ascension buried themselves by getting on the mic and calling the Road Warriors a "joke" which is unintentionally funny because they look like a really bad knockoff/hybrid of Demolition and the Road Warriors not to mention that the R.W./L.O.D. are widely regarded as one of the most awesome/badass tag teams ever, period. Not just a few people think this but MANY old school fans. Hawk and Animal were legit and kicked the crap outta guys in the ring. They had a real (beyond kayfabe) manager in Paul Ellering. The R.W. are the prototype of a "badass" tag team.

You knew the R.W. were tough guys outside the ring too. It's just how they carried themselves. 
Connor (really weak name btw) and Whoever just come off as guys that play tough guys on TV. 
The promo was an awful idea.

They probably also read my post on here where I said they weren't shit compared to L.O.D. 

Just because the NXT fans like you doesn't mean you're gonna get over once you hit RAW. Sure there's some crossover but overall it's an entirely different audience.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Writers write their script and then Vince is in the commentary's ear telling them what to say - so basically Ascension were set-up to get buried. Back in the day they would have just been stiffed in the ring, now it's done over the mic I guess. Higher ups were not happy with the shape of the two - looked flabby and blew up quickly. I guess one could blame part of that on all their squash matches in NXT. 

JBL should be one to talk though as he was a flabby fat ass his whole career.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Great commentating by JBL. He isnt a fake/lying piece of shit like Michael Cole :clap :


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Wrestling Dave said:


> bro, they literally said they'll take the road warriors from the road.


So what they should have said instead?

"OH MAN, WERE GUD, BUT WERE SHIT COMPARED THE THE ROAD WARRIORS, THESE GUYS COULD GET IN THERE AND DESTROY US IN TWO SECONS, BUT WERE GUD"

What a promising future.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Yeah this was an inauspicious debut at best. They are against a strong headwind now and I bet they dont recover.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

Didn't see it, but if what people are saying is true then next week they need to grab a mic and do a legit shoot on the commentary team. Because if they're dead in the water they have nothing to lose, and Vince may see it as grabbing that brass ring. The crowd would love them sticking up for themselves.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Krispenwah said:


> So what they should have said instead?
> 
> "OH MAN, WERE GUD, BUT WERE SHIT COMPARED THE THE ROAD WARRIORS, THESE GUYS COULD GET IN THERE AND DESTROY US IN TWO SECONS, BUT WERE GUD"
> 
> What a promising future.


No they should not have even brought up the Road Warriors. They should have just said we're on Raw to destroy every team and win the tag titles. We dominated NXT and now we're gonna dominate Raw. SIMPLE! 

Plus it doesn't help that they look like LOD wannabes. So from now on all everyone is gonna be doing is comparing the two team, and you know when you go up against in rankings that rarely works for the other teams.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Cleavage said:


> No they should not have even brought up the Road Warriors. They should have just said we're on Raw to destroy every team and win the tag titles. We dominated NXT and now we're gonna dominate Raw. SIMPLE!
> 
> Plus it doesn't help that they look like LOD wannabes. So from now on all everyone is gonna be doing is comparing the two team, and you know when you go up against in rankings that rarely works for the other teams.


That wasn't improv though...It was scripted, yet the commentary proceeded to bury them. And WWE GAVE them that look and gimmick...Sabotage or what? How you or anyone doesn't understand the point of this thread is mind boggling.

PS. Not a fan of them


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

It comes from Vince and Dunn to humble HHH's baby NXT fpalm. Guaran-fuckin-teed.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Dan Rodmon said:


> That wasn't improv though...It was scripted, yet the commentary proceeded to bury them. And WWE GAVE them that look and gimmick...Sabotage or what? How you or anyone doesn't understand the point of this thread is mind boggling.
> 
> PS. Not a fan of them


Well whoever wrote the promo needs to be fired.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Cleavage said:


> Well whoever wrote the promo needs to be fired.


Yes they do. But I cant help but feel it was all on purpose.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

I've been saying for months, MONTHS, that these two clods were destined to be a flop once they got the call up. They have done absolutely nothing noteworthy on NXT other than squash jobbers for nearly a year after being given a title run because they were the only tag team at the time that was an actual tag team and not just two random developmental talents slapped together without reason. 

They had no gimmick in NXT. Zero. Their catchphrase meant nothing (and has already been dropped), their gear made no sense, and their logos and imagery had nothing to do with anything. They were two dudes in loincloths with Egyptian imagery and Slavic names, using a team name and a catchphrase that needlessly called back to a dropped vampire gimmick. Oh, and then they would talk (badly) about being about destruction and carnage, and yet they never once had so much as a single DQ and were, for all intents and purposes, no more heelish than the face teams.

To boot, they were sloppy, predictable, and basically boring in the ring. Konnor does not appear to know more than 3 or 4 moves (remember, his pre-ascension singles finisher was a fucking flapjack). Viktor is worlds better in terms of execution, but mostly by default. They routinely botched not only their finisher, but their sliding into and out of the ring in tandem. The only thing remotely intimidating was their ability to yell really, really loud and look angry. 

So yeah, I wasn't expecting much of them upon callup. Pretty much assumed they only got it because nxt didn't need them clogging up the tag scene and HHH said, "eh, fuck it, if they flop at least it'll be fast and we can move on". So they're given a road warrior gimmick because, hey, they like to yell a lot and they're a tag team, why not? The commentary doesn't take them seriously and shits on them tonight, I don't see it really changing much. They'll be gone in 6 months. Maybe if JBL keeps it up, we can be done with them in 3.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

All I'm saying is get ready to add The Ascension to Adam Rose, Xavier Woods and Emma as complete failures whilst Sami Zayn, Neville and others are still in NXT putting on classics. 

Maybe they are better off staying in NXT actually...


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

JBL seems to be a heel for EVERYONE on the roster except :reigns and :cena5


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

"not fit to carry road warriors bags" way to put over new talent..


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Not a big fan of them but I'll give them a chance to find their groove.

But fuck JBL for burying them in a sentence. I know he's told to say that and he's following the script, but what the fuck is the point in that.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

THANOS said:


> It comes from Vince and Dunn to humble HHH's baby NXT fpalm. Guaran-fuckin-teed.


I would wager to say just Dunn. He still has Vinces ear over HHH and plants this bullshit. 

Dunn has been the problem with this product for years, just listen to an interview with the guy.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

There's nothing wrong with "burying" young cocky heels who brag about being special when they haven't accomplished anything. It's not the commentators job to make them look like Gods on their first night.


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

Really? 

They buried by commentary because they said something particularly heelish. By now, you should know that JBL isn't a typical heel announcer who always supports heels over faces. He almost always supports the legends and since legends were dissed, he came to their defense. The face announcers were, well, being face announcers. 

That is all.

Getting put over as heels is exactly the opposite of being buried.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

First it was New Day now this. Is there a reason for making vignettes for people and building up debuts only to take a huge steaming Vinceshit on them when it happens?

I mean The Ascension are fucking horrible, but I still don't get it.


----------



## cenation34 (Jul 17, 2012)

wouldn't be surprised if it was vince telling them to say all of that shit


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

They buried themselves with that awful promo.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I thought I was the only one, who the fuck among the three are supposed to be Heels? Even fucking JBL was crying when they spoke about the Road Warriors.

Fucking retards.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

vince is the one doing the burying


----------



## Big_Van_Vader (May 1, 2013)

Mr.Cricket said:


> Ascension looks lame anyways.



Ditto. Horrible knock off of LOD. At least Demolition was a better attempt by the WWF.


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

Cleavage said:


> Well whoever wrote the promo needs to be fired.


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

guess who


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Stall_19 said:


> What the fuck was that? You give them shit gimmicks, put them in jobber match and have the announcers shit all over them. Are they intentionally trying to sabotage them?


That goof Kevin Dunn is back up to his old tricks again.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> The promo was an awful idea.


You know what was a really awful idea? Bringing up two guys and changing their successful gimmick that has been developing for over a year, giving them goofy-ass facepaint and shoulder pads, having them directly rip off classic tag-teams and then having all three commentators flat-out no-sell their act and bury them as a serious threat.

If you don't like them and think their debut sucked then it's no surprise. It was set up to suck from the very start. Kevin Dunn is somewhere in the back cackling away to himself.

Here is how the NXT version of Ascension looked on the main roster:


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

As fucking shit as they are being Road Warrior wannabee's but JBL actually teared them a new one and I have no idea why? :lol


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

x78 said:


> You know what was a really awful idea? Bringing up two guys and changing their successful gimmick that has been developing for over a year, giving them goofy-ass facepaint and shoulder pads, having them directly rip off classic tag-teams and then having all three commentators flat-out no-sell their act and bury them as a serious threat.
> 
> If you don't like them and think their debut sucked then it's no surprise. It was set up to suck from the very start. Kevin Dunn is somewhere in the back cackling away to himself.
> 
> Here is how the NXT version of Ascension looked on the main roster:


This.

They come off like a reject LOD/Demolition. I'll pass.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

Agreed. I don't like The Ascension, but what's the point of having the commentators bury them?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Good, they suck.


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 3, 2014)

Sooner JBL gets removed from commentary the better, he's fucking awful. Meant to be a heel commentator, but he constantly shits on new talent, and buries them. They need to get rid ASAP.


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

WWE.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Wrestling Dave said:


> good. they're shit. what the fuck was that promo about?


If they're shit, why are they television and not Sasha Banks or Neville? I thought HHH was doing this GREAT JOB and he was the man! And everyone is ready for him to take over and look unstoppable on television again? Here's one of his projects..the fake LOD..and they're out there not just bombing with horrid promos but all 3 commentators are burying the shit out of them when they tried to heel against the Road Warriors and Demoliation. It's insane.


----------



## CellWaters (Sep 26, 2014)

I don't think JBL should have buried The Ascension like that on commentary. Especially since JBL's job is to "get behind" the heels.

However, I kind of like The Ascension. I just don't get their gimmick, it's like so bad it's good. With that being said, I'm intrigued and want to see them again next week.


----------



## philip3831 (Mar 6, 2009)

I have not been enamored with the Ascension since their debut, but that was some of the worst burying I have ever heard on commentary. It does not even matter if JBL is correct, it is his job to help get the new talent over.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

B-bu-but they are building them to take the Titles off the Usos at wrestlemania!


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Terrible.


That promo shouldn't have happened in the first place. Who the fuck wrote that? And then that brutal burial from JBL. 

That brings me to another point- the only reason the promo happened in the first place is coz they've been given facepaint and shoulder pads to look like cheap LOD/Demolition knockoffs. Why the fuck was this needed anyway? Whose idea was it? They went over a year without that in NXT and managed to look like a threat all the while. Now they look like two goofs who bought some merch at Walmart before deciding to hit the ring.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The stooges are going stooged. Probably Vince in their ear feeding them lines.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

I quite dislike the Ascension (too cheesy and not impressive enough), but that single line of JBL's after the promo completely fucked them over. What the hell were they thinking?


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

JBL always buries new guys, back in the day he did it in the locker room, these days he does it behind a desk.


----------



## shaven7 (Mar 11, 2009)

Most of you are fucked. Read this thread and you will notice almost all of you have buried/dislike The Assention withoit even giving them a chance.


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

Commentators being commentators a.k.a cringeworthy.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

I hate JBL. He's the WOAT commentator...people shit all over Jerry and Cole but usually think JBL is exempt from any criticism. Like...really? You ENJOY shit like...
WE GOT US A FLYYYYIN' _________ :jbl
THE BULL IS TWERKIN :jbl
THEY'RE HAVIN' FUN :jbl
SWAGGER'S A FAILURE HE LET EVERYBODY DOWN :jbl (and other constant burials of anyone he hasn't personally worked with)
????????????
:tenay


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

JBL is basically the voice of Vince. Cole was actually trying to put the Ascension over.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Look, they sucked on NXT, and they still suck now. Everyone just had a boner for them during their NXT because they were made to look dominant... Over SHIT teams. They're first major title defense was against Too Cool, for fucks sake. After that, they squashed jobbers for nearly a solid year, until they fought the Lucha Dragons and lost, because, well, they needed to lose to somebody. They had the most slapdash, cobbled together gimmick in a long time, and their in-ring work didn't make up for it. What exactly made you think they'd succeed on the main stage?

Don't hold it against HHH either, they may have come from his baby NXT, but once they hit the main roster they're all Vince and Dunn's. You know, the idiot duo who can ruin ANYONE at the drop of a hat, no matter how talented. Two hacks like the Ascension stood exactly zero chance.


----------



## CarolinaCoog (Nov 6, 2013)

Dan Rodmon said:


> That wasn't improv though...It was scripted, yet the commentary proceeded to bury them. And WWE GAVE them that look and gimmick...Sabotage or what? How you or anyone doesn't understand the point of this thread is mind boggling.


This is spot-on. They were made to look like LOD/Demolition and then given a scripted promo to take a shot at LOD. And instead of having the one heel commentator at the desk put them over for being dangerous psychos, he basically called them scrubs. Do you think Bobby Heenan or Jesse Ventura would've buried a new heel team like that? If they did, NO ONE would ever get over. Why should anyone take these guys as a threat if other "bad guys" don't? That's just basic booking and storytelling.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

and WWE want people taking care of these guys after this? 

:jbl acted like a piece of shit


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

this is why i would rather stay in nxt than get called up


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Dan Rodmon said:


> It was a cocky heel promo (of course they're no where near L.o.D.), and it got them heat.
> 
> But how the fuck could anyone take them serious after that segment? One of the most brutal burials I've ever witness. How does WWE think they can build up new talent when they pull this shit? Feel bad for Ascension.


They don't want to build new talent unless they HAVE to and it led to one of the best if not the best period in pro wrestling.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

p862011 said:


> this is why i would rather stay in nxt than get called up


... and get paid a fraction of your RAW salary? I think not.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

pretty sure Vince was in JBL's ear the whole time....i guess Vince just likes making a mockery of nxt guys .....where the mighty mouse at?


----------



## More Stables (May 18, 2012)

I don't have a problem with the Ascension. The promo last night was a little corny, but they can improve on stuff like that. They went after a couple legendary tag teams and basically let everyone know that they're not some rip off act, but that they're better than anyone you can compare them to. The commentary definitely came off as strange to me, but nothing surprises me with this company.

I'll say this, I feel like the Ascension really only gets compared to L.O.D and Demolition for a few simple reasons. The color scheme of their attire which is red and black, the upper body gear they wear to the ring seems to be closely associated to the football shoulder pads that Hawk and Animal wore, the little bit of face paint they wear (which is red and black mind you), and they're a tag team. 

I think if people would just give them a chance, and let them evolve they'll see they have their own thing going. The egyptian style attire and the eye of horus painted on their face are far different, and show their uniqueness from the two aforementioned legendary tag teams in LOD and Demolition. Everyone's been bitching about how they've changed their gimmick from NXT...i'm not really sure what everyone's talking about. They seem to be doing more or less the same gimmick to me now that they're on the main roster. I'm not seeing the glaring differences that everyone else sees I suppose.

Simply put, I get the comparisons, but I don't really see it so much as everyone else. I think there's just a few cues that make people think about LOD and Demolition when they see the Ascension because they don't look like Mizdow, or Cesaro/Kidd, or any other tag team in WWE right now. In my opinion, it's not so much that they're a rip off, or that they're copying one of those other gimmicks, it's just that they look more like LOD and Demolition than anyone we've seen in quite some time. I mean lets be honest, even Demolition were created in the likeness of LOD in order to compete with them so to speak. So what's the big deal with these guys appearing similar to those other teams in a few minor ways?

Give them a chance, the tag team division needs a duo like this who at least looks like they can breathe some life into a boring bunch consisting of the Usos, the Dust Brothers, and the Los Matadores' of the world.


----------



## Zigglar (Jun 26, 2014)

I myself don't really _hate_ the ascension per se... but they are a little dry for my taste... theyre not big enough to be "dominant brawlers", but they can be decent brawlers, and do promos sounding somewhat intelligent (something like bray, but in a different direction)... instead of coming out, "roaring" at everything (the reigns approach)... then promoing about LOD... 

and another little tidbit, to turn this place upside down...

girls like *Paige* totally wanna fuck guys like *Victor*....

juss sayin.... now, what do 99.999% of you really think of the ascension?

opcorn


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Zigglar said:


> and another little tidbit, to turn this place upside down...
> 
> girls like *Paige* totally wanna fuck guys like *Victor*....
> 
> juss sayin.... now, what do 99.999% of you really think of the ascension?


What? :ti


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

The Ascenion are utterly talentless. I missed them getting buried on commentary but that's probably because I all I perceived was the commentators repeated obvious things I had just witnessed with my own eyes.


----------



## hulksterxpac (Jan 6, 2015)

They sucked.


----------



## paqman (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm going to go out on a limb and say it's simply idiotic to bury a contracted talent of your company intentionally. This isn't a burial in terms of an established act just getting the short end of a stick on booking sometimes, this is a new tag team in a shit division that needs all the help it can get being buried not even 2 fucking weeks into their WWE main roster careers. Why is this a trend with NXT call ups? 

The Ascension were doing fine the way they were. They didn't need to do that promo, nor did they need to get reamed about the promo on commentary. Again, I'm guessing you're paying these guys combined closed to $50k a year (if not more), so why throw that money away? If you're gonna bury them, fire them and don't waste their time or the fans. I'm here to see new talent grow and be my new favorites. I want a well-rounded roster with developed personas. I don't want every new wrestler I see be shat on. 

Now, I can look past commentary burials because I'm a hardcore fan and I can make decisions on my own. I still dig The Ascension, but how many casuals did they turn off last night from even trying to start to like them? Booker and JBL went in on these guys more than they should have. WWE just loves losing $$$$ making opportunities to amuse themselves for 5 minutes.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Good. It's a fucking awful gimmick that belongs squarely in the 1980's. Everything about it screams 1980's over the top era style gimmick. It doesn't belong anywhere near 2015. The fact that they reference LOD and Demolition just makes them look even MORE like they belong in the 80's.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

JBL's existence makes no sense. He's a heel commentator, but he'll splooge his pants when Cena and Reigns come out. Then he'll completely shit on up and coming heels(if you want to call the Ascension that - I'm not a big fan, but you'd expect two new guys in the business to deserve a bit better).

Let Lawler/Booker shit on the fact that they just squashed a couple of nobodies, or that they have a long way to go until they reach the level of LOD, then proceed to have JBL(or hopefully a new heel commentator, such as Big Show - who I thought was pretty damn good last week) defend them and talk them up.

It's commentary 101. Instead, you have heels blowing faces, and faces blowing heels. I get that there is more gray area these days with the characters, but my God - at the very least the commentary team should pick a side.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

There's only so much JBL can do. I appreciate him keeping it real when the product is so obviously terrible. The Ascension is basically like if you sent Joey Mercury out with a new gimmick and now he calls himself Stone Cold Scotty Dallas and delivers a promo where he says the attitude era was boring and he's going to top it now. If JBL did anything but laugh this off I'd be disappointed in him.


----------



## paqman (Sep 7, 2009)

QWERTYOP said:


> Good. It's a fucking awful gimmick that belongs squarely in the 1980's. Everything about it screams 1980's over the top era style gimmick. It doesn't belong anywhere near 2015. The fact that they reference LOD and Demolition just makes them look even MORE like they belong in the 80's.


The whole 80s thing was a good idea. I showed them to some of my casual friends who haven't watched WWE in ages, and they actually liked them because they WERE over the fucking top wrestling cliches from the 80s. 

Them going on a heel promo in a non-screamy tone and getting their shit pushed in by JBL and Booker verbally were the mistakes here. If the team was going to succeed early on, they were going to have to be babyfaces with an edge. Like honestly, I look at The Ascension and see action figures. I see t-shirts. I see kids with face paint on. This shit could work and the fact they were doing an 80s throwback gimmick means they'd get older adults too. I'm 28 and I marked hard for their first promo a few weeks back because LOD is my favorite team EVER.

But they're not gonna get over like this. They're going to need serious damage control to fix this.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

paqman said:


> The whole 80s thing was a good idea. I showed them to some of my casual friends who haven't watched WWE in ages, and they actually liked them because they WERE over the fucking top wrestling cliches from the 80s.
> 
> Them going on a heel promo in a non-screamy tone and getting their shit pushed in by JBL and Booker verbally were the mistakes here. If the team was going to succeed early on, they were going to have to be babyfaces with an edge. Like honestly, I look at The Ascension and see action figures. I see t-shirts. I see kids with face paint on. This shit could work and the fact they were doing an 80s throwback gimmick means they'd get older adults too. I'm 28 and I marked hard for their first promo a few weeks back because LOD is my favorite team EVER.
> 
> But they're not gonna get over like this. They're going to need serious damage control to fix this.


It IS a very good idea. I just think it's a terrible idea for these guys. These two seem too self aware and shy like they're just bad cosplayers at a comic convention trying to act cool for a day. They don't have the toughness or craziness of guys from that era so it doesn't work. They're always looking around at the crowd all scared like "is it working dude, do we look cool enough?". LOD worked because those guys weren't just PLAYING crazy tough guys.

There are a few guy that could pull that style off, but not these two. I feel like I can beat these guys up, they aren't scary at all. I think Ryback could cut some great 80's style tough guy promos though.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Its like they are intentionally trying to bury them. Its like they don't know how to build heat for guys anymore. Theirs a difference between building heat and just straight up bury someone.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

You people don't understand. You don't mention guys who actually changed the business like The Road Warriors did and disrespect them. 

The Road Warriors are GODS, always will be GODS. The boys will always defend those who actually changed the business and no team changed the business for the better more then The Road Warriors. 

JBL and Booker did the right thing by burying these jackoffs. I wonder if the promo was actually oked with Vince.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

JBL went a little hardcore. If I was Acension I'd be pretty pissed off with him.


----------



## theyocarea (Jun 12, 2009)

I dont remember what commentary said, most the time I'm barely listening to the commentary or I may be hearing it but not paying attention.

Here's my thing with Ascension, I like the power heels, I like the gimmick, road warriors are my all time favorite tag team and I don't mind at all that they are similar. I dont even mind the promos, welcome to the wasteland is sort of cool. Here's my issue though, its their slight flabbiness'. I look at two beasts in full costume that are supposed to look like strong lunatics from another dimension or whatever, but than they take their tops off and a lot of that allure goes away. I dont need someone to be chiseled out to be entertaining, but with their gimmick I find it a must for me. I'm a fan of Bray Wyatt and his body style seems to work fine with his gimmick, but the Ascension needs to tighten up or cover up with their gimmick.

That's my personal opinion though, I've definitely not given up on them and might even come around to fully liking them despite my complaint, but at this moment that is what doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

theyocarea said:


> I dont remember what commentary said, most the time I'm barely listening to the commentary or I may be hearing it but not paying attention.
> 
> Here's my thing with Ascension, I like the power heels, I like the gimmick, road warriors are my all time favorite tag team and I don't mind at all that they are similar. I dont even mind the promos, welcome to the wasteland is sort of cool. Here's my issue though, its their slight flabbiness'. I look at two beasts in full costume that are supposed to look like strong lunatics from another dimension or whatever, but than they take their tops off and a lot of that allure goes away. I dont need someone to be chiseled out to be entertaining, but with their gimmick I find it a must for me. I'm a fan of Bray Wyatt and his body style seems to work fine with his gimmick, but the Ascension needs to tighten up or cover up with their gimmick.
> 
> That's my personal opinion though, I've definitely not given up on them and might even come around to fully liking them despite my complaint, but at this moment that is what doesn't do it for me.


The problem is you don't mention yourself in the same breath as The Road Warriors and disrespect them by saying you are better then them. There are just some people in the business you simply DO NOT Disrespect. The Road Warriors are in the few elite that you simply do not do it.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

House Blackbeard said:


> JBL went a little hardcore. If I was Acension I'd be pretty pissed off with him.


Who the fuck are The Ascension to voice a concern to John Bradshaw Layfield?


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

If anything I hope this opens the young people eyes to see just how amazing The Road Warriors really were. Although you will never fully understand not having lived through that time period, you could understand just how vital The Road Warriors were and still are to the Wrestling business as a whole.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

The commentary burial was unnecessary. 

I am horrified to think what will happen when Adrien Neville comes up

"People consider me one of the best high fliers wrestling has ever seen" - Neville

"Pff he looks like an elf Maggle!" - JBL


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

Old School Icons said:


> The commentary burial was unnecessary.
> 
> I am horrified to think what will happen when Adrien Neville comes up
> 
> ...


It was completely Necessary IMO. 

it's one thing to call yourself the greatest of all time but it is completely another to call yourself better then The true best of all time by name like The Road Warriors are, or even a Jushin Liger if your Neville. He would never disrespect Liger to begin with by saying such a thing. Neville/ PAC has to much respect and understanding for the business to ever do such a thing.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Lexrules said:


> It was completely Necessary IMO.
> 
> it's one thing to call yourself the greatest of all time but it is completely another to call yourself better then The true best of all time by name like The Road Warriors are, or even a Jushin Liger if your Neville. He would never disrespect Liger to begin with by saying such a thing. Neville/ PAC has to much respect and understanding for the business to ever do such a thing.


Jesus, it's still real to you, huh? 

Anyway, I was watching NXT and I legit got real fear after seeing Enzo, Big Cass, Breeze etc. I don't want them to get called up because just look at what a call up does. I didn't mind The Ascension in NXT but fuck do I not have a damn to give about about them at all and they've only been on Raw for 2 weeks. It's probably Kevin Dunn although I say that with no proof. I just shudder to think what they'll do to the likes of Enzo and Breeze and Neville and any NXT standout. I hate to say that what they do with the NXT talent is intentional burying but in some cases it's really hard to argue against.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

Starbuck said:


> Jesus, it's still real to you, huh?
> 
> Anyway, I was watching NXT and I legit got real fear after seeing Enzo, Big Cass, Breeze etc. I don't want them to get called up because just look at what a call up does. I didn't mind The Ascension in NXT but fuck do I not have a damn to give about about them at all and they've only been on Raw for 2 weeks. It's probably Kevin Dunn although I say that with no proof. I just shudder to think what they'll do to the likes of Enzo and Breeze and Neville and any NXT standout. I hate to say that what they do with the NXT talent is intentional burying but in some cases it's really hard to argue against.


Has nothing to do with being real guy. If you're in the business there are just somethings you don't do. Disrespecting true pioneers who changed the business is one of them.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Disrespecting? :lol

So I guess every single promo where someone or a team compared themselves as being better than *name legend here was being disrespectful?

Its called trying to get reactions from the crowd and although it was the wrong time to do it as most people don't know who they are yet, it worked to a degree.

What the Ascension did is hardly something new in wrestling.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> The Ascension buried themselves by getting on the mic and calling the Road Warriors a "joke" which is unintentionally funny because they look like a really bad knockoff/hybrid of Demolition and the Road Warriors not to mention that the R.W./L.O.D. are widely regarded as one of the most awesome/badass tag teams ever, period. Not just a few people think this but MANY old school fans. Hawk and Animal were legit and kicked the crap outta guys in the ring. They had a real (beyond kayfabe) manager in Paul Ellering. The R.W. are the prototype of a "badass" tag team.
> 
> You knew the R.W. were tough guys outside the ring too. It's just how they carried themselves.
> Connor (really weak name btw) and Whoever just come off as guys that play tough guys on TV.
> ...


:clap

These guys haven't done shit. Even if they want to address the "elephant in the room", this was not the way to do it. Squash matches vs jobbers. Please.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

Old School Icons said:


> Disrespecting? :lol
> 
> So I guess every single promo where someone or a team compared themselves as being better than *name legend here was being disrespectful?
> 
> ...


Big difference is what have these guys done. if someone like The Dudleys would say that, Which they never would because they understand what the Road Warriors were to the business it would be tollerated. They have been in the business for years and had the respect of The Road Warriors. When 2 jerkoffs who have been in the business for less then 2 years and say stupid shit like they are better then the Road Warriors then they deserve to be squashed and buried a thousand times over.

You're opening yourself to being squashed and I sure hope they are squashed.


----------



## paqman (Sep 7, 2009)

Lexrules said:


> The problem is you don't mention yourself in the same breath as The Road Warriors and disrespect them by saying you are better then them. There are just some people in the business you simply DO NOT Disrespect. The Road Warriors are in the few elite that you simply do not do it.


I get that 100%, which is why the promo it self was a horrible idea. Anyone who ok'ed that shit needs to be fired today. They would have got over by saying LOD and Demolition were their idols and they're going to pick up where the older teams left off and make their own mark in history. 

JBL still could have questioned their talent, but it would have been him being skeptical on an unproven team over just straight up burying them alive.


----------



## theyocarea (Jun 12, 2009)

Lexrules said:


> The problem is you don't mention yourself in the same breath as The Road Warriors and disrespect them by saying you are better then them. There are just some people in the business you simply DO NOT Disrespect. The Road Warriors are in the few elite that you simply do not do it.


Uhh, I dont have a problem with it, they did it for heat. I did think to myself though when they said it, I thought to myself hey one of them is dead though, but still didn't overly bother me. The problem with them saying they are better is a bigger problem IMO. They've now set themselves up to fill big shoes.

The Miz as a heel can get away with saying he's better than so and so, but his heel act is also based on comedy, these guys are not so trying to be as bad or badder than the road warriors could set yourself up for failure.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Ascension should have come in as bad ass brawlers wiping out every team in sight and then and only after a few tag team reigns they finally address people comparing them to blah blah and being a rip off of L.O.D etc.

That would then be the time for them to say "We're better than L.O.D" and the place boos them out of the building with big heat

Of course this is WWE so I'm hoping too much for logic.

I'm not saying for a second I believe this team could ever live up to a team like Demolition or L.O.D, two legendary teams but for f**k sake you have to give people a chance and between the shitty gimmick, scripted promos like this and commentary being massively harsh on them they don't have a chance as it stands.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Heel commentators burying heel talent has never made sense to me.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Road Warriors and Demolition weren't even good, so I don't see what the big problem is. I'm pretty sure the Ascension are already better workers in the ring, atleast Viktor.

Shame they didn't come around in an era where people marked out for roided-up, painted guys.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Krispenwah said:


> So what they should have said instead?
> 
> "OH MAN, WERE GUD, BUT WERE SHIT COMPARED THE THE ROAD WARRIORS, THESE GUYS COULD GET IN THERE AND DESTROY US IN TWO SECONS, BUT WERE GUD"
> 
> What a promising future.


When most people (including myself) think you're an extremely shitty knockoff of the Road Warriors you shouldn't even mention the Road Warriors. Would be like Ryback coming out and blabbing on about how he would knock the goatee off Goldberg. 

I am sure this is creative's doing. If this was one of the Legion of Jabroni's idea then shitcan them ASAP.


----------



## CarolinaCoog (Nov 6, 2013)

Parts of this thread feel like it's in kayfabe. You guys do realize the Ascension DID NOT WRITE THAT PROMO THEMSELVES, right? They were given that promo by creative in an attempt to draw heat. Acting like they came out there and winged a promo about being better than LOD is ludicrous. If you thought the promo was in bad taste, blame creative, not those two guys. 

The announcers are there to help verbalize the story being told in the ring. It's fine for the babyface announcers to badmouth the new heel team, but the heel announcer should be building them up. If _everybody_ is telling me they're jabronis, why the shit should I invest anything in them? Why are they on Raw?


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

More Stables said:


> I'll say this, I feel like the Ascension really only gets compared to L.O.D and Demolition for a few simple reasons. The color scheme of their attire which is red and black, the upper body gear they wear to the ring seems to be closely associated to the football shoulder pads that Hawk and Animal wore, the little bit of face paint they wear (which is red and black mind you), and they're a tag team.


Have you listened to their promos? Even their vignettes before joining the main roster were cheap knockoffs of the Road Warriors.

"We dine on destruction and feast upon fear"


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> Road Warriors and Demolition weren't even good, so I don't see what the big problem is. I'm pretty sure the Ascension are already better workers in the ring, atleast Viktor.
> 
> Shame they didn't come around in an era where people marked out for roided-up, painted guys.


LOL

you're out of your damn mind.

Joke account got to Joke :troll


----------



## "C-" Player (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm sure the ascension are in charge of their own booking and booked themselves against jobbers. I'm sure they're also in charge of their own creative and abandoned the gimmick they refined and are comfortable with, in order to be road warrior rip offs. I'm also sure they have complete control over their own promos and genuinely feel they're better than the road warriors despite it being only their second week on the main roster. They should have said that the fan favorites, the road warriors, were the best of all time and they they're just decent. That kind of humility would definitely have gotten them heat.

Jesus, the fucking marks in this thread.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

i could understand JBL rant if they were talking APE but it made no fuking sense at all. 

You have two new guys tryin to made a statement and they got destroyed by the announcers... i'm not even a Ascension fan but JBL, really, screw pal


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Lexrules said:


> LOL
> 
> you're out of your damn mind.
> 
> Joke account got to Joke :troll


I'm not joking. I've actually watched their matches, and never saw anything special. 

Hawk, while athletic, never sold anything while Animal was simply a decent hand in the ring.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> I'm not joking. I've actually watched their matches, and never saw anything special.
> 
> Hawk, while athletic, never sold anything while Animal was simply a decent hand in the ring.


You watching matches and actually living through that time period to experience what they did is 2 very different things. Not your fault for being born later but you really have no clue what they were or what they did.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Lexrules said:


> You watching matches and actually living through that time period to experience what they did is 2 very different things. Not your fault for being born later but you really have no clue what they were or what they did.


As far as pure wrestling perspective, I don't see why people would be up in arms if somebody claims to be better than the Road Warriors.

They were never the best wrestlers around. They were the most popular, as was Hulk Hogan, but a lot of popular things usually aren't the best.

If somebody did this nowadays, they'd be ripped apart on the forums:


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> As far as pure wrestling perspective, I don't see why people would be up in arms if somebody claims to be better than the Road Warriors.
> 
> They were never the best wrestlers around. They were the most popular, as was Hulk Hogan, but a lot of popular things usually aren't the best.
> 
> If somebody did this nowadays, they'd be ripped apart on the forums:


As someone that grew up watching the Road Warriors I can assure you these Ascension guys aren't even in the same zip code as the Road Warriors.

When you're freakish badasses selling isn't exactly something you should do very frequently anyway.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> As far as pure wrestling perspective, I don't see why people would be up in arms if somebody claims to be better than the Road Warriors.
> 
> They were never the best wrestlers around. They were the most popular, as was Hulk Hogan, but a lot of popular things usually aren't the best.
> 
> If somebody did this nowadays, they'd be ripped apart on the forums:


You're missing the point. it has nothing to do with Wrestling. The Warriors were built to be indestructible. They were told from the start to never sell for anyone because they were the real deal bad ass mother F()ckers who could kick anyones ass. But that is beside the point. No one and I mean No one in the history of Wrestling sold more seats and sold out areans more the The Road Warriors did. No tag Team before or since has ever come close. In the 80's there were 2 guarantee sell outs acts. One was Hogan the other was The Road Warriors and that was World Wide not just in the States.


----------



## JR1980 (Nov 26, 2014)

Next week they are coming out as Rockers, the week after that the Dudley Boys, this will carry on until WM when they come out as The Uso's to face the Uso's


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

You can thank Vince/Dunn for that. I feel like there's some jealousy with how popular NXT is becoming there.


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

It's understandable the commentators, even JBL, acted disgusted by their comments (specifically mocking Hawk). But they shouldn't have downplayed their ability as competitors.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Their promo was actually pretty good. got hem some heat too. 

Vince in the commentators ears again, because he hates NXT being better than Raw! 

JBL should have been praising them. Isnt he a heel commentator? This is everything that's wrong with the commentary right now., It has no focus, no direction, even they look and sound lost most of the time, the funny thing is, all of them are actually good talkers.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

ellthom said:


> Their promo was actually pretty good. got hem some heat too.
> 
> Vince in the commentators ears again, because he hates NXT being better than Raw!
> 
> JBL should have been praising them. Isnt he a heel commentator? This is everything that's wrong with the commentary right now., It has no focus, no direction, even they look and sound lost most of the time, the funny thing is, all of them are actually good talkers.


JBL and Booker were pissed for real. They had every right to be, They disrespected 2 Giants of the business who are close friends with both men without consent of Road Warrior Animal and who obviously didn't put there foot down or had enough knowledge of what to do when it comes to doing right by the business. I wonder if Vince even realized what was said.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Ascension on Smackdown...

"In order to be the men you have to first beat the men"

"Two words is what we have for you... Oh Yeeeaaaahhhhhhh!!!!"

"Whatcha gonna do when Ascensionmania runs uncontrolled on you, brethren!"


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Yeah, maybe it's not a good idea to talk crap about the Road Warriors and Demolition when you're blatantly ripping them off. But the thing is, WWE gave them that gimmick. WWE gave them that script. WWE decided to make them heels. There is no excuse for them to do all that, then bury them for _doing what they told them to do_. There's no excuse for that. (I'm operating off the assumption that the commentators said what they were told to). There are a ton of ways that they can get across the fact that the Ascension are disrespectful young punks without resorting to this. And if you're so worried about "respecting" the Road Warriors, then maybe you shouldn't have shamelessly ripped off their gimmick and gave it to some NXT guys in the first place?


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

I loved it but I'm approaching this as a comedy gimmick. We had a discussion a couple of months ago and I stated that since I've never been big on the WWF(E) product I've had to find my own ways of coping with this product. Viewing serious gimmicks as comedy gimmicks is one of my coping mechanisms. This gimmick was a blessing. I split my sides every time Ascension is on the boob tube.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Lexrules said:


> You're missing the point. it has nothing to do with Wrestling. The Warriors were built to be indestructible. They were told from the start to never sell for anyone because they were the real deal bad ass mother F()ckers who could kick anyones ass. But that is beside the point. No one and I mean No one in the history of Wrestling sold more seats and sold out areans more the The Road Warriors did. No tag Team before or since has ever come close. In the 80's there were 2 guarantee sell outs acts. One was Hogan the other was The Road Warriors and that was World Wide not just in the States.


Sure, but their popularity doesn't matter as far as I'm concerned. Only the ring-work, and the Road Warriors' (or Hulk Hogan's) ring-work is far from legend status.

There is an art to no-selling and creating drama from no-selling moves, and Hawk never got it. He would just make the other guy look like crap and wrestling look fake, instead of making himself look tough.

He was also known for bullying people in the ring and no-selling for the sake of holding other tag teams down. Their popularity shouldn't make them exempt from criticism.

This was one of the few times Hawk actually sold a move:


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

The commentators were on a roll on RAW. Not only did they make The Ascension seem highly unimpressive since their debut but they told us that Wade Barrett had not lived up to his potential and was injury prone and also generalized all people from India as sitting watching RAW with chips and chutney...:side:


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Remember when the commentators made everything sound epic and put over talent? 

I still maintain the fact that the commentary and crowd play a massive part in my enjoyment of the product. If the crowd and commentary were into it, I would probably be more interested. I'm not saying it would improve the booking or anything (cause lets face it, it would probably still be horrific) But why am I supposed to care when the crowd and commentators obviously don't?

Compare JR's marking out over guys like Al Snow to the current rubbish we're getting now. I actually can't stand it when I see guys like Cole ripping talent that are trying hard to get over. Cesaro last week was a great example. He said "four ropes" instead of "four sides" and Cole was quick off the mark to make it known he made a mistake. What good did that do? I didn't even pick up on it until Cole made a big deal out of it.

The whole commentary team is complete AIDS and the sooner they fire all 3 of them, the better. Give me Joey Styles any day. He's a real commentator.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

NJ88 said:


> The commentators were on a roll on RAW. Not only did they make The Ascension seem highly unimpressive since their debut ...



Like pissing in a sewer pond imo.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> Sure, but their popularity doesn't matter as far as I'm concerned. Only the ring-work, and the Road Warriors' (or Hulk Hogan's) ring-work is far from legend status.
> 
> There is an art to no-selling and creating drama from no-selling moves, and Hawk never got it. He would just make the other guy look like crap and wrestling look fake, instead of making himself look tough.
> 
> ...


The Warriors NEVER held any tag team down. I don't know where you heard that from but you better do more research and listen to shoot interviews from those who actually worked with them. And Hawk got it 100%. He did what was needed and what the audience wanted to see and everyone who worked with them understood that. 

I highly recommend you do more research and look beyond what you see on TV to see what actually Pro Wrestling is really all about.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Can we call them Descension?


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

the ascension are trash, their promo's sound forced and generic but that's scripted bullshit from vince for ya, they are piss poor in the ring and their attire looks so cheap, what is their actual redeeming quality?


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Lexrules said:


> The Warriors NEVER held any tag team down. I don't know where you heard that from but you better do more research and listen to shoot interviews from those who actually worked with them. And Hawk got it 100%. He did what was needed and what the audience wanted to see and everyone who worked with them understood that.
> 
> I highly recommend you do more research and look beyond what you see on TV and what actually Pro Wrestling is really all about.


Yep, when LoD was so awesome in the NWA it seemed like Blanchard and Anderson were always the tag champs. Then there was the RnR and Midnight Express. It's funny because they were so awesome when tag team wrestling was strong as hell.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Lexrules said:


> You people don't understand. You don't mention guys who actually changed the business like The Road Warriors did and disrespect them.
> 
> The Road Warriors are GODS, always will be GODS. The boys will always defend those who actually changed the business and no team changed the business for the better more then The Road Warriors.
> 
> JBL and Booker did the right thing by burying these jackoffs. I wonder if the promo was actually oked with Vince.


What you don't understand in your misguided disgust is that they were TOLD to say those things. The commentators have to put them over, not bury them. Just imagine if The Rock made his debut and the commentators insulted his haircut or his colorful outfit? Imagine if they called Shawn Michaels gay because of his outfit or if the commentators when the Undertaker debuted , wasn't scary or that he's just some goofball with make up on etc etc .


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

Stinger Fan said:


> What you don't understand in your misguided disgust is that they were TOLD to say those things. The commentators have to put them over, not bury them. Just imagine if The Rock made his debut and the commentators insulted his haircut or his colorful outfit? Imagine if they called Shawn Michaels gay because of his outfit or if the commentators when the Undertaker debuted , wasn't scary or that he's just some goofball with make up on etc etc .


Says who. Respect of the business and those who actually made it what it is today comes first not putting over 2 hacks who obviously never learned what is actually important. They have a voice , they could have changed what was said. The writers are low like TV hacks who have zero power and even less knowledge of what is vital and cherished in the business. If they thought it was wrong they could have gone to someone who has actually wrestling knowledge to have it changed. 

You're not a part of the business, I don't blame you for not understanding but those who are and understand know that you don't be disrespectful and if you are you better be ready for repercussions. They should Thank God JBL and Booker weren't in the ring with them. They would have gotten a real good ass kicking legit.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Lexrules said:


> The Warriors NEVER held any tag team down. I don't know where you heard that from but you better do more research and listen to shoot interviews from those who actually worked with them. And Hawk got it 100%. He did what was needed and what the audience wanted to see and everyone who worked with them understood that.
> 
> I highly recommend you do more research and look beyond what you see on TV to see what actually Pro Wrestling is really all about.


You could hear that straight from Dan Spivey if you bother to watch the video.

Hawk is well-known for having been a mark for himself. And his constant no-selling exposed the business in a time where some people still believed in kayfabe.

He put himself over at the expense of the guys he worked with.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Sucks for them. Fans loved watching Road Warriors. That's all that matters at the end of the day.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Scott Steiner is a very intelligent man. I believe everything he says.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Lexrules said:


> Says who. Respect of the business and those who actually made it what it is today comes first not putting over 2 hacks who obviously never learned what is actually important.
> 
> You're not a part of the business, I don't blame you for not understanding but those who are and understand know that you don't be disrespectful and if you are you better be ready for repercussions. They should just thank God JBL and Booker weren't in the ring with them. They would have gotten a real good ass kicking for real.


Stop being such a mark for crying out loud. Heels, always, ALWAYS insult beloved characters because that's the point. You still refuse to acknowledge that the WWE GAVE them their gimmick and promo . Don't give me this "you're not a part of the business" crap either, you aren't there so why are you being so outraged ?

Were you outraged by the Rock shitting over Savage, Hogan and Bret Hart's catch phrases years ago? No? What a surprise. We get it, you're a Road Warrior's fan, I am too but to suggest that heels shouldn't insult popular acts, is fucking stupid. Name me any heel and you'll find them saying how others before them are beneath them. Punk mentioned Bruno Sammartino too in a promo . I don't get how you can respond to me, and completely ignore everything I said. If that was Jesse Ventura instead of JBL, he'd be praising the Ascension because that's how you get heat , thats how you put them over. Cole and Booker should be angry, but not to the point of burial. JBL the HEEL commentator blasted them entirely and shit over their win on 2 jobbers(which clearly was to sabotage them in the first place) while not making really any mention of the fact that they beat the Tag team champs in a squash last week


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Dub J said:


> Sucks for them. Fans loved watching Road Warriors. That's all that matters at the end of the day.


Nobody denies that they were popular. But they weren't exactly above using under-handed methods in order to get over themselves. 

You don't get over as a badass by being a respectful, humble working man, which is the point I'm trying to make. The Road Warriors got over because they lived up to their reputation of two brutes who didn't care about traditional wrestling.

A heel should use whatever is popular to gain heat. If The Ascension gets over by using the name of the Road Warriors, more power to them. 

I doubt they will, but I don't understand the mentality of treating it as a "blasphemy", considering that the Road Warriors used to cut promos like this:


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> You could hear that straight from Dan Spivey if you bother to watch the video.
> 
> Hawk is well-known for having been a mark for himself. And his constant no-selling exposed the business in a time where some people still believed in kayfabe.
> 
> He put himself over at the expense of the guys he worked with.


Stan had no problem with The Warriors, Verne was clueless about his own territory and the finish would have hurt not only business but the Warriors and what the push was about. You should Thank God they did what they did there.

Scott Steiner also never had a problem with the Warriors. Hell, the Warriors even put them over in Starrcade 89 to give them a Monster push to the belts. 

As for Spivey, The Skyscrappers were doomed from the start and for good reason. First you had injury prone Sid who was the reason the SkyScrappers even got over to begin with first getting Hurt then Leaving for the WWF then you had Mark Calloway who we all know had bigger and better things to do then to carry Spivey.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> Nobody denies that they were popular. But they weren't exactly above using under-handed methods in order to get over themselves.
> 
> You don't get over as a badass by being a respectful, humble working man, which is the point I'm trying to make. The Road Warriors got over because they lived up to their reputation of two brutes who didn't care about traditional wrestling.
> 
> ...


Big difference is The Warriors were working with the men they cut promos like this with and had their blessing to do whatever they had to . That was not the case last night as no one in the WWE or from The Ascension reached out to Animal or Paul Ellering with a ok to have their named used in that manner.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> Nobody denies that they were popular. But they weren't exactly above using under-handed methods in order to get over themselves.
> 
> You don't get over as a badass by being a respectful, humble working man, which is the point I'm trying to make. The Road Warriors got over because they lived up to their reputation of two brutes who didn't care about traditional wrestling.
> 
> ...


Only one of two ways these two guys get over. One, disappear for a while and come back with a new gimmick. Two, turn this into a shoot and rage against the machine about how they were forced to take on this shitty gimmick and disrespect their idols (LoD).


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Lexrules said:


> Stan had no problem with The Warriors, *Verne was clueless about his own territory and the finish would have hurt not only business but the Warriors and what the push was about. You should Thank God they did what they did there.*
> 
> Scott Steiner also never had a problem with the Warriors. Hell, the Warriors even put them over in Starrcade 89 to give them a Monster push to the belts.
> 
> As for Spivey, The Skyscrappers were doomed from the start and for good reason. First you had injury prone Sid who was the reason the SkyScrappers even got over to begin with first getting Hurt then Leaving for the WWF then you had Mark Calloway who we all know had bigger and better things to do then to carry Spivey.


And do you think a wrestler today has the possibility to throw the script in the air, go into business for himself and basically make up his own finish as he goes along?

Not a chance in hell. Road Warriors would've had to suck it up like the Ascension has to suck up their crappy booking. 

Yet people sit here complaining about them, when the fact is that the business has changed and the Road Warriors could be no more. It's not the fault of the Ascension that they cannot just go out there and kick everybody's ass.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Lexrules said:


> Big difference is The Warriors were working with the men they cut promos like this with and had their blessing to do whatever they had to . That was not the case last night as no one in the WWE or from The Ascension reached out to Animal or Paul Ellering with a ok to have their named used in that manner.


Hawk wouldn't give a damn about asking permission on cutting a promo about somebody. Let's not joke around here. The guy didn't give a damn. They did whatever they damn well pleased.

That's why people used to get over, because they were allowed to get themselves over, unlike today's over-produced bullshit.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> And do you think a wrestler today has the possibility to throw the script in the air, go into business for himself and basically make up his own finish as he goes along?
> 
> Not a chance in hell. Road Warriors would've had to suck it up like the Ascension has to suck up their crappy booking.
> 
> Yet people sit here complaining about them, when the fact is that the business has changed and the Road Warriors could be no more. It's not the fault of the Ascension that they cannot just go out there and kick everybody's ass.


That's not true. They have voices. Vince with as much of a scumbag he is will allow you to voice what you think is good and bad with your gimmick. You have NO idea how the business was back in the old days. They were run by mobsters for the most part who had no problem having your leg broken if you went against what they wanted. Please don't compare today's soft wrestling environment with the territory days. You will just make yourself look bad.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Lexrules said:


> That's not true. They have voices. *Vince with as much of a scumbag he is will allow you to voice what you think is good and bad with your gimmick.* You have NO idea how the business was back in the old days. They were run by mobsters for the most part who had no problem having your leg broken if you went against what they wanted. Please don't compare today's soft wrestling environment with the territory days. You will just make yourself look bad.


He will allow you to voice your opinion and then proceed to bury you for voicing that opinion. And there is absolutely nothing you can do about it, because it is the only game in town.

The territories weren't ran by mobsters. While there were certainly many scumbag promoters, atleast there were options. Currently, there is only one option in the United States, and if the WWE aren't fond of you, you aren't going to make it anywhere.

If The Road Warriors had been buried in one territory, they could always switch to another one. They stayed on the move and frequently changed promotions so that their act stayed fresh.

You must have no idea of how the current business is ran, if you think LOD would have a walk-in-the-park nowadays. I can guarantee that they wouldn't, neither would Demolition who would be laughed off as two middle-aged guys dressed up in leather masks. The current era is as demanding as any before, perhaps even more so.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> He will allow you to voice your opinion and then proceed to bury you for voicing that opinion. And there is absolutely nothing you can do about it, because it is the only game in town.
> 
> The territories weren't ran by mobsters. While there were certainly many scumbag promoters, atleast there were options. Currently, there is only one option in the United States, and if the WWE aren't fond of you, you aren't going to make it anywhere.
> 
> ...


I'm part owner of a Independent Wrestling Company in NJ since 1999 who helped started more then half the people you see in the WWE now. i know exactly how the Business is run.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Lexrules said:


> I'm part owner of a Independent Wrestling Company in NJ since 1999 who helped started more then half the people you see in the WWE now. i know exactly how the Business is run.


Then you must enlighten us, why exactly do you think The Ascension are complete garbage while Road Warriors and Demolition were the greatest thing ever? Why is the business so easy nowadays compared to 30 years ago?

I seriously doubt The Road Warriors or Demolition would get over today by painting their faces or doing double ax-handles and shoulder blocks, especially with Vince not giving them a chance to act as they want. The Road Warriors after all were never as successful in WWF as they were in other territories, largely due to Vince's influence since they were not his own creation.

If you hate the Ascension now, then you must not appreciate seeing old school style wrestling in today's era. I reckon that if the Road Warriors debuted now, you would hate them and disrespect them as you now hate and disrespect the Ascension.


----------



## ThePandagirl20 (Jan 21, 2013)

I never really cared for them in NXT, but I agree. The whole "they're not LOD" line over and over again was overkill. I would think their jobs would be to put them over as much as possible. Presenting the Ascension as some bootleg version of a legendary tag-team isn't a good way to do it, imo. 

BTW, the Ascension do look like some ham-n-egger corny tag-team. The theme's alright though


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> Then you must enlighten us, why exactly do you think The Ascension are complete garbage while Road Warriors and Demolition were the greatest thing ever?


The Ascension don't pass the eye nor the ear test. They look a bit soft and their voices aren't gruff but rather sound like two guys that are trying to sound rough and gruff. They simply aren't believable. 

Road Warriors obviously were because they looked and sounded meaner than shit.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Dub J said:


> The Ascension don't pass the eye nor the ear test. They look a bit soft and their voices aren't gruff but rather sound like two guys that are trying to sound rough and gruff. They simply aren't believable.
> 
> Road Warriors obviously were because they looked and sounded meaner than shit.


I agree that the Road Warriors,especially Hawk, were top of the class as far as looking and sounding the part. I think Viktor sounds fine, but Konor needs a lot of work in the mic department. The physiques are different because of drug tests, so I cannot exactly complain there.

However, I feel the major difference is that Viktor and Konor are being fed lines, while Hawk and Animal were allowed to be authentic on the mic. 

This is why I don't understand the criticism about asking permissions, you shouldn't have to ask permission for anything. 

The wrestlers should be given a few bullet points by the writers, then allowed to say whatever comes to their mind, which is the way it used to be done. Instead of scripting everything to make it sound as fake and produced as possible. We have to understand that wrestlers aren't actors, but personalities who turn it up a notch when they are in front of a live crowd. Certain creative freedoms should be allowed, something that the WWE isn't delivering to the performers at the moment.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

The Ascension were booked to fail from day one

Sucks because the tag team division was in dire need of a new team.

So to summarize....

Mizdow drops the titles. Gets buried by Ascension right after...

Usos get put over while the Ascension gets buried in the same segment. 

Welp


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> Then you must enlighten us, why exactly do you think The Ascension are complete garbage while Road Warriors and Demolition were the greatest thing ever? Why is the business so easy nowadays compared to 30 years ago?
> 
> I seriously doubt The Road Warriors or Demolition would get over today by painting their faces or doing double ax-handles and shoulder blocks, especially with Vince not giving them a chance to act as they want. The Road Warriors after all were never as successful in WWF as they were in other territories, largely due to Vince's influence since they were not his own creation.
> 
> If you hate the Ascension now, then you must not appreciate seeing old school style wrestling in today's era. I reckon that if the Road Warriors debuted now, you would hate them and disrespect them as you now hate and disrespect the Ascension.


First off. The WWF or WWE is just one company and not even the best company in the world today. That belongs to NJPW for both Money making and work rate.

The Road Warriors had it. They simply looked the part they were given. Yes they came in at the perfect time where no one ever saw anything like them but if you put that same situation today that no one in the business had ever seen anything like it they sure as hell would have gotten over. Some acts simply have it. Bruno Sammartino has it. Hulk Hogan has it. Ric Flair has it, Stone Cold Has it. Bryan Danielson has it. In Tag Team The Road Warriors Have it, The Rock and Roll Express have it, The Hardys have it. Looks and feels that are not forced and connect because of who they are and how they do it. 

if you look at the young guys. Sammy Zayn has it, Finn Bálor has it. As for Indy Guys. Dirty Daddy Chris Dickerson has it and will be big one day.

It really doesn't matter how big or strong you are if you have it. The Warriors happen to be big guys who played the toughest guys in wrestling because they were believable in any Era. 

I think it's more of your hate of anything old school that worked over the new guys who have to struggle to get it and most of the time is their own fault because they simply don't have it.


----------



## BehemothSuplex (Dec 21, 2014)

I don't think the promo was bad or the squash. It was the combination of the promo and squash. If they'd gone on to face credible opposition it could have given both The Ascension and the commentary something more to work with.

As for the promo content it wasn't ideal. YET.... In an odd way you could work with it. Have them face a legends heavy team or beat down Booker T/JBL next week or at Royal Rumble and it further grows their heat (thus their stock as credible heels) 

But yeah it was a mismatch performance though the fault lies mostly with creative unless of course they have a grand plan. A grand plan other than LOLCenaWins I mean.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Lexrules said:


> First off. The WWF or WWE is just one company and not even the best company in the world today. That belongs to NJPW for both Money making and work rate.


Which is why I said that they were the only viable company in the United States. Working for NJPW is not an option for everybody, and their roster is stacked as it is because they don't run anywhere near as many shows as the WWE.

I agree that NJPW are the best company in the world but WWE are still by far the biggest, and a monopoly in the North American market.



Lexrules said:


> The Road Warriors had it. They simply looked the part they were given. Yes they came in at the perfect time where no one ever saw anything like them but if you put that same situation today that no one in the business had ever seen anything like it they sure as hell would have gotten over. Some acts simply have it. Bruno Sammartino has it. Hulk Hogan has it. Ric Flair has it, Stone Cold Has it. Bryan Danielson has it. In Tag Team The Road Warriors Have it, The Rock and Roll Express have it, The Hardys have it. Looks and feels that are not forced and connect because of who they are and how they do it.
> 
> if you look at the young guys. Sammy Zayn has it, Finn Bálor has it
> 
> ...


I don't believe in a thing called "it". I believe in a collaboration between two parties, the promoter and the wrestler. If the wrestler knows his business and the promoter knows his business, they will make money together.

If the promoter is clueless and refuses to utilize the wrestler's talents, then there is very little that the wrestler can do about it. This is why Steve Austin was a mid-carder in WCW. If WCW had been the only game in town, we wouldn't have ever heard about him. I guess nobody in WCW thought that Austin had "it", luckily he could jump ship to another promotion that had faith in him.

You might think that Sami Zayn and Finn Balor have "it", but they could turn it around by making Zayn a member of the Los Matadores or Finn Balor a tag team partner to Hornswoggle. They would not be able to get over in such an environment.

These Ascension guys aren't even given a chance with they way they are being booked. It's time we realize that WWE just isn't giving people a chance with the way they are booking guys, instead of blaming the talent.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

BehemothSuplex said:


> But yeah it was a mismatch performance though the fault lies mostly with creative unless of course they have a grand plan. A grand plan other than LOLCenaWins I mean.


This is why I can't believe these people that say reducing the product down to 2 hours or Raw and 1 hour of Smackdown really think the product would improve with less programming. It's not like there are a few gems amongst the piles of shit.


----------



## SystemFailure (Jan 2, 2015)

When The Ascension debuted on Raw, I wanted to laugh; they were just so over-the-top and campy. They were dealt with so much seriously in NXT, but with the LoD knock-off angle and how it's playing out, they felt like a joke before the commentators buried them.

LoD was one of my favorite tag teams growing up, but I think if they debuted in this day and age, they'd not have the same success. They had a great gimmick for their era, but times change and just because a gimmick was great before doesn't mean it's appropriate for the current product.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

The_It_Factor said:


> Heel commentators burying heel talent has never made sense to me.


That's because it doesn't happen. JBL is a tweener.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> Which is why I said that they were the only viable company in the United States. Working for NJPW is not an option for everybody, and their roster is stacked as it is because they don't run anywhere near as many shows as the WWE.
> 
> I agree that NJPW are the best company in the world but WWE are still by far the biggest, and a monopoly in the North American market.
> 
> ...


Sure it's a 2 way street but you have to be able to get over with what is given to you. The wrestling business is filled with guys who could make it but for most there is something missing. It is a shame that the WWE is the only game in town I Agree. I hope in time that will change with NJPW hopfull making some kind of foot hold here with the great start they got with WK9. Other promotions like ROH need to step up as well if possible. 

What these guys The Ascension is sorely missing is a mouth piece. I would put Zeb with them now more then ever. They did themselves no favors after last night if it was their fault or not.


----------



## BehemothSuplex (Dec 21, 2014)

Dub J said:


> This is why I can't believe these people that say reducing the product down to 2 hours or Raw and 1 hour of Smackdown really think the product would improve with less programming. It's not like there are a few gems amongst the piles of shit.


The 3 Hour RAW has its downsides. The biggest problem however is with the total time on RAW and Smackdown per week they could give the talent plenty of match, promo and backstage time without over exposing them. They just choose not to and prefer plugging the App and network, pointless rematches and horrid filler matches no one can get invested in which they then try and draw out into feuds.

Writing and direction needs to be better and not on a short term show by show basis or of course the talent will flounder.


----------



## WBS (Apr 19, 2014)

some people told The Ascension what to say and someone told jbl and booker t what to say. Buried on purpose guys.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Lexrules said:


> It is a shame that the WWE is the only game in town I Agree. I hope in time that will change with NJPW hopfull making some kind of foot hold here with the great start they got with WK9. Other promotions like ROH need to step up as well if possible.


Yep, it's scary to think how many Stone Colds, Brian Pillmans, HHHs, Mick Foleys, ect... are going undiscovered now because there is no longer an ECW or WCW.

Think about Foley in particular. He wrestled for the WWF when he was younger and then left and wrestled elsewhere domestically and developed organically so he was ready when he returned to the WWF.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Lexrules said:


> Sure it's a 2 way street but you have to be able to get over with what is given to you. The wrestling business is filled with guys who could make it but for most there is something missing. It is a shame that the WWE is the only game in town I Agree. I hope in time that will change with NJPW hopfull making some kind of foot hold here with the great start they got with WK9. Other promotions like ROH need to step up as well if possible.
> 
> *What these guys The Ascension is sorely missing is a mouth piece.* I would put Zeb with them now more then ever. They did themselves no favors after last night if it was their fault or not.


Agreed, if the WWE has no faith in people's mic skills then they should bring back the managers. Zeb worked wonders for Swagger, not that they ever did anything with him.

They just need to look at Lesnar and Heyman. Lesnar has a great look, but cannot talk on the mic. Heyman does the talking for him. Back in the day, almost every tag team had a manager.

Hawk and Animal didn't really need one, but they still had Paul Ellering to back them up on the promos.


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

Anyone gunna link to this "controversial segment" pls


----------



## adprokid (Mar 9, 2011)

This team is boring, trying so hard to be badass, the can shout and yell al they want but the will still give zero reaction, fail.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

kurtmangled said:


> Anyone gunna link to this "controversial segment" pls


Here ya go, bud


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

They buried themselves by being fat and skinny....


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

It was pretty bad, I mean like I face-palmed layers off skin off my forehead..


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

The funny thing is, The Ascension is doing exactly what the Road Warriors did. Give mediocre promos, no sell and squash their opponents. They're just doing it without being juiced to the gills.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

They give them this new gimmick, give them the face paint, they give them these opponents and then they bury them on commentary for it.

Just pure sabotage.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

can we bring the steiner brothers in to squash these two moronic palookas.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Just like they buried Cesaro for messing up the four ropes line. Everybody can be a dick. That´s basically what the internet is. Doing that on commentary is not impressive. 

It´s okay, if Cole defends the legends and says: _"These comments are in poor taste."_ But then JBL needs to say something like: _"Oh come on. Cole. They are young. They are confident and ambitious. They only compare themselves to the best. That´s not something you´d know anything about."_

Announcers can take jabs at each other in the flow of the show. They are not supposed to bury the talent.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

I guess that's what happens when they try to give a makeover to something that doesn't need one. Fixing something that isn't broke..I find it hard to believe these guys came from NXT, well I guess it is really different when you get to the main roster. The bad thing about it is the announcers buried them for some reason, normally the heel commentator would be supportive of the heels..whatever happened to that, it kind of felt like JBL actually voiced out his opinion on this one or is he trying to play face or tweener? like I don't know anymore. If for some reason these guys will be jobbing it out for the rest of their careers, this would really suck. Now I'm starting to be a bit worried about what they will do to Adrian Neville.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

derelict stranger said:


> Here ya go, bud
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OeFc_kSGeD0


Wow that wasnt nearly as bad as people are making it out to be. All JBL did was defend The Road Warriors and talk shit about their opponents.


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

It just came off really bad, thats not the way to get heat, and I thought they were faces last week?


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Lets be honest these guys fucking suck


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I don't see what the fuss is about the Ascension. Yeah they're a rip off, but...I've seen a LOT worse, honestly. At least the Fed is sorta helping them establish an identity.

But the announcing in that segment is a great example of why its so terrible these days. These guys are pretty obvious heels, so its the heel color commentator who is supposed to put them over. JBL just shat on them. This goes against the basic point of commentary-to help establish your stars. That's why Ventura, Lawler (ages ago) and Heyman were great at it. They explained things from the heel point of view to legitimize them. Now the heels have no advocates on commentary, which is completely counterproductive.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

I did not watch Raw but Bruce Blitz went on a 20 minute rant about the Ascension spitting on Hawk's grave with the promo and thanked JBL and Booker T for acting upset about what they were saying. It does seem like cheap heat though to bring up wrestlers that are not even alive anymore....very cheap


----------



## Foz (Jul 21, 2008)

WesternFilmGuy said:


> It does seem like cheap heat though to bring up wrestlers that are not even alive anymore....very cheap


If they're back next week than it's cheap heat they can afford. 

I thought it was a fine promo by them and I've always enjoyed a majority of their work in NXT but if the commentators don't step up their shit then they will definitely be hated by everyone cause in the end it's a commentators reaction to their executioning that adds that much more intimidation to the team.

is executioning a word?


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

Vince wants the commentators to bury them since he's sick of hearing NXT is better than WWE.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

The promo was delivered well with ok material, their gimmick is decent but a little corny.

However, they're a bit of a unique tag team in the WWE today so I'm willing to give them a chance. A tag team of two monsters is just something we don't have in the WWE today. The likes of The Usos, Mizdow and Stardust are all average size. It's good to have a little bit of variety there.

The commentary was atrocious there IMO. JBL and Booker T completely buried them, when there really wasn't a need to.

The commentary should have been saying how bold a claim that was and how they have a lot to prove, but The Ascension have looked impressive so far. Hype up the talent. Instead the commentators just laughed off their claims and buried them. Very odd.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I hope the commentators all fucking get aids.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why can't they be dressed up the way they were in NXT? 

Why even do the Road Warrior ripoff bit? I mean, it isn't as blatant a ripoff as The Powers of Pain, but still!


----------



## Xoundor (Jun 28, 2014)

I remember a ppv in 06 where MVP debuted against a skinny jobber and JBL was also shitting all over the both of them (still was during benoit's return match). Few weeks later MVP appeared to be his favourite wrestler. Give it time and JBL will be praising them like any other heel.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

JBL is the worst "heel" (He's not even a heel, he's just a fucking moron who supports Cena, Usos and other fucking babyfaces, and then spouts stupid shit and argues with Cole, he isn't a heel in the slightest) announcer in history. Bring in Big Show as the heel announcer already, he KNOWS what the fuck to do, and do it well. 

JBL NEEDS TO GO.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Im starting to think the NXT talents should stay in NXT forever. I know it goes against the nature of NXT itself, which is prepare talent for the main roster, but whatever. Going to the main roster is always a downgrade.


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

You can look at this in two ways. A straight up burial OR they were just building them as cocky heels who think highly of themselves.


----------



## Culebra75 (Feb 22, 2013)

They suck, at least that bullshit gimmick does as they're actually very talented but they're not going nowhere with this act. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

AustinRockHulk said:


> Vince wants the commentators to bury them since he's sick of hearing NXT is better than WWE.


yeah it's stupid really for people to hate on the commentators considering it's vince's words being spoken through them, people seem to easily forget this when they marking out to a tv appearance from vince


----------



## Triforce (Nov 9, 2014)

The commentary team is just flat out awful. Especial JBL.


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

I feel really bad for Connor, he has been in development since like 08 just to finally debut to this???


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Not really.

On the contrary, they are buildiing them up. When the commentators usually gets like that, you know that superstar/tag team are up for greatness.

They will clearly build Ascension up as one of the best tag teams ever.


----------



## webb_dustin (Apr 10, 2012)

ADRfan said:


> You can look at this in two ways. A straight up burial OR they were just building them as cocky heels who think highly of themselves.


This.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> fpalm
> 
> Not even a fan of The Ascension, but goddamn the commentators buried them HARD. JBL especially is so fuckin bad.


how were they buried exactly? all I heard was Booker say they didn't match the Legion and that's true. Where and how were they buried? 

yall smarks need to loosen up


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

Just cam here to say, don't understand wtf they were trying to do with this?
I feel like they are now trying to work the smarks. It's no secret Vince doesn't like NXT. But can you possibly be this retarded to screw the future of your own company.
Follow this:
-Ascension is heel tag team
-JBL is heel commentator/colour
-Heel commentators build up heels and face commentators try to downplay them
-JBL is burying the fuck out of Ascension and Cole is actually trying to protect them
-Cole is supposed to be face commentator
-Dafuq is happening?
_when will Vince get his head out of his ass?

I'm convinced now that Vince is super mad at NXT, which means he doesn't want a bright future for his company. Yeah, yeah, I know, look at shield,paige etc. Maybe Vince wasn't mad then, but he sure the hell is now.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

I think their first appearance on Raw ruined them tbh with all that screamy shouting they done, their outfits are terrible (I don't know if they had them in NXT) the fact that mizdow just lost the titles then they're out jobbing to the new tag team. The booking for their Raw debut made them look pretty weak. I hope things change for them because apparently they're one of the best tag teams in NXT.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

No JBL did to the point where Booker tried to defend them and Cole was set aback by what he said.


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

They are bound to be jobbing to Los Matadores in couple of weeks.


----------



## VizualDze (Oct 10, 2012)

I agree with most of the people on here the The Ascension don't have much star potential, but to bury them in such a blatant way was ridiculous. You really have to wonder what's going on in that company just now, the quality control has never been this low.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

How about the fact that they physically look like assholes. Fat one and a skinny one. 

Can't take that seriously and can't blame anyone but them for that.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

First of all, anybody that was truly offended by that Ascension promo (fan, wrestler, industry member, etc.) is either a pussy, an idiot, or both. Then again, I believe the wrestlers that were offended are working all of you into thinking that they were truly offended but anyways.

Yeah, the commentators are atrocious nowadays. Cole may be the worst, or one of, play by play coomentators of all time. He's bland, corporate, generic, and doesn't give a shit to pay attention to the match but just to put himself over (STILL, even after his heel role). Lawler doesn't give a shit clearly and is only there for a paycheck so his announcing is horrible. It's even getting to the point where his video game commentary is better than his actual one. Then there is JBL, which disappoints me alot. His color commentary role on Smackdown was GOLD back in the days but now he's just a very fairweathered commentator too. He'll praise the Authority in one segment but then praise Cena in the next. There is no consistency.

Best bet is to turn off the sound at this point or tune them out. That's what I'm doing at this point when I even watch this fucking god awful product.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

don't let nostalgia blind you the road warriors sucked too just like ascension.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

Somebody should give JBL some old clips of Lawler's commentary from the attitude era.

JBL is not doing his job right, you can't half ass it and put over some heels and shit on others.


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> don't let nostalgia blind you the road warriors sucked too just like ascension.


Probably a troll comment, but there is a point to be made here. If the Ascension debuted in 1980 and the Road Warriors debuted in 2014, we'd be calling LOD a cheap ripoff of the Ascension and there'd be threads all across the internet talking about how stupid the shoulder spikes are and how dumb the catch phrases "UUUUUGGGGH WHAT A RUSH" and "WELL...." were. Not to mention the repetitiveness of their matches and glaring lack of hurricanranas. 

I like that they are at least attempting to bring this type of team back and seeing if it still works in our day and age. I think it can. We'll see.

Now as for people losing their mind on the commentators. Seriously? Allow me to repeat something I've said multiple times before: YOU AREN'T SUPPOSED TO LIKE THE HEELS. It's not uncharacteristic for JBL to hate some heels and support some faces. Good. He's not yet another archetype announcer who blindly follows genre convention. Booker T as an announcer was pretty much the reverse- a face announcer who doesn't always like the faces and doesn't always hate the heels. Good. Switch the formula a bit for maximum effect. 

Putting them over as heels isn't the same as burying them. Sheesh. Calm down.


----------



## riahc3 (Feb 12, 2012)

Who exactly did they face?


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

jobbers!


----------



## PoTayToh (Oct 30, 2014)

Agreed. Their gimmick is already ruined


----------



## Decency (Sep 20, 2012)

I was looking forward to them coming in and dominating. The TT Division does need help. But that promo was bad. The burial had to happen. Two vets who wrestled Demolition and LoD have to stick up for them.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Barry Horowitz said:


> Probably a troll comment, but there is a point to be made here. If the Ascension debuted in 1980 and the Road Warriors debuted in 2014, we'd be calling LOD a cheap ripoff of the Ascension and there'd be threads all across the internet talking about how stupid the shoulder spikes are and how dumb the catch phrases "UUUUUGGGGH WHAT A RUSH" and "WELL...." were. Not to mention the repetitiveness of their matches and glaring lack of hurricanranas.
> 
> I like that they are at least attempting to bring this type of team back and seeing if it still works in our day and age. I think it can. We'll see.
> 
> ...


Except LoD were two huge, jacked up, intimidating dudes who looked tough as fuck. 

These fools look like shit. One fat, one skinny.

YOU CAN'T PHYSICALLY DEVOLVE AND EXPECT THE THE CROWD TO TAKE THEM SERIOUSLY WHEN THEIR COMPARABLE PREDECESSORS MAKE THEM LOOKS LIKE CHUMPS!!!!


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

I think the whole thing, having them dress like the Road Warriors, talking like them, doing this promo about LOD and Demolition and having the commentary bury them was designed to bury these guys. I truly believe that. 

Nevermind what JBL said, when they made their promo, I felt bad for these two guys. Not only they have them being like LOD but they actually make a promo about them? I cannot imagine being a worse way to start a wrestling career. I can just imagine seeing Vince and Kevin Dunn behind the scene laughing how they buried these two poor souls.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

it's all been said. they aren't big enough, don't wrestle that well, promo this raw was cringeworthy, and they look straight out of 1990.

what really pisses me off is the realization miz and mizdow lost the belts only so ascension can go after face champions. they earned the belts by getting over with a great gimmick, but get it taken away for two C- players getting called up.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

Can't believe some people were actually cut about the promo. Bunch of pansies these days.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

The commentators were just cringe worthy when talking about The Ascension.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Looks like I missed something cool


----------



## BillyKidman (Jan 3, 2012)

Barry Horowitz said:


> Now as for people losing their mind on the commentators. Seriously? Allow me to repeat something I've said multiple times before: YOU AREN'T SUPPOSED TO LIKE THE HEELS. It's not uncharacteristic for JBL to hate some heels and support some faces. Good. He's not yet another archetype announcer who blindly follows genre convention. Booker T as an announcer was pretty much the reverse- a face announcer who doesn't always like the faces and doesn't always hate the heels. Good. Switch the formula a bit for maximum effect.
> 
> Putting them over as heels isn't the same as burying them. Sheesh. Calm down.


Do you even understand why people hated the commentary? They buried them by just straight up laughing at them. You can make people hate wrestlers but still build them up as a credible threat. Who is going to believe these guys when JBL, Maggle en King/Bookah aren't even calling the match and are almost litteraly calling them stupid and overrated? 

They're constantly putting over Big Show; saying he's superstrong, superagile for a man his size, is a veteran,... They still make you 'hate' the guy, but they're putting him over as a legit threat. You get the difference? And you can just tell Vince is feeding them these lines, that's what's so worrisome about this...


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

BillyKidman said:


> Do you even understand why people hated the commentary? They buried them by just straight up laughing at them. You can make people hate wrestlers but still build them up as a credible threat. Who is going to believe these guys when JBL, Maggle en King/Bookah aren't even calling the match and are almost litteraly calling them stupid and overrated?
> 
> They're constantly putting over Big Show; saying he's superstrong, superagile for a man his size, is a veteran,... They still make you 'hate' the guy, but they're putting him over as a legit threat. You get the difference? And you can just tell Vince is feeding them these lines, that's what's so worrisome about this...


You seem to forget they did a sin when it comes to Pro Wrestling. You don't put down legends and put down their catch phases especially someone like Hawk without an ok. The WWE never reached out to Animal, Paul Ellering or Hawk's Wife for an ok. I love how people think that there is no rules when it comes to this business. It doesn't matter if you have a script or not. The bond between wrestlers means more then the script. The Writers and The Ascension themselves went over the line and had to be put down. I love how people think the JBL and Booker were listening to Vince on this. I could tell you that they were not and speaking from the heart and I am sure Vince is ok with it because he understands. I could guarantee the writer who did this was disciplined and The Ascension told that if there is something they don't agree with to speak up.

I don't blame The Ascension completely but they are smart enough to know by this time there are things in the business you do not do and times when you need to speak up and not be afraid.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

i really don't get what the wwe is thinking. have a tag team gimmick be a poor man's mashup of demolition and l.o.d., give them the cheesy 90's look and promo videos, and then have them try to shit on those tag teams in a raw promo and a poor promo at that. the very same legendary teams they are clearly derivative of. it's just fail all over the place.


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

The promo itself made me cringe a little bit, but I get it, they have to get heat somehow.

But the commentary was just ridiculous.

The point of a squash match is to put the stronger team over, yet the announcers bury them for having weak opponents like they've never seen a squash match before.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't feel bad for them at all. The Ascension is not that great from the beginning. not sure why some people are marking out for them.

1. a gimmickless tag team that pretends to have a gimmick. first they look like something from those outdated "Underworld" movies but never really had a storyline to back it up, I mean they never done something like the Ministry or the Brood. just "look like" vampires but no storyline at all.

2. plain, simple, boring in the ring. nothing special.

3. their finisher sucks. Fall of Man, double tackle moves from two sides. that's it? how could the opponents get knocked out cold by that?

4. they fought jobbers. been like that since they were in NXT, even as tag champions they were fighting jobbers, real jobbers, local wrestlers on NXT and people like them for some reason. I fucking hate their matches since the NXT days.

5. now they're mimicking the Legion of Doom. holy shit... not only that they're not that great but they're insulting a team that they stole something from and a half of that team is dead. what the fuck? they want to take the road warriors out of the road even though one of them was passed away? how lame.

6. their fans are sheep. bandwagon jumpers like the fans of other newly promoted WWE rookie from NXT. thinking they're cool because they watched these guys since they were in NXT. no, yall need to learn that not everyone from NXT is good.


----------



## BillyKidman (Jan 3, 2012)

Lexrules said:


> You seem to forget they did a sin when it comes to Pro Wrestling. You don't put down legends and put down their catch phases especially someone like Hawk without an ok. The WWE never reached out to Animal, Paul Ellering or Hawk's Wife for an ok. I love how people think that there is no rules when it comes to this business. It doesn't matter if you have a script or not. The bond between wrestlers means more then the script. The Writers and The Ascension themselves went over the line and had to be put down. I love how people think the JBL and Booker were listening to Vince on this. I could tell you that they were not and speaking from the heart and I am sure Vince is ok with it because he understands. I could guarantee the writer who did this was disciplined and The Ascension told that if there is something they don't agree with to speak up.
> 
> I don't blame The Ascension completely but they are smart enough to know by this time there are things in the business you do not do and times when you need to speak up and not be afraid.


I really don't think you can put something like this past Vince. Everything has to be ok'ed by Vince before it goes on the air. And the Ascension guys aren't stupid, my guess is they didn't want to do this either. This just seems like one of those stupid, out-of-touch-ideas from Vinnie Mac.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

I believe that Vince was telling JBL to say that but I wouldn't be surprised if it was JBL himself who said it on his own. JBL is one of the legends of the tag team wrestling for years. that stupid promo might legitimately pissed him off.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

ascension was better when they had Kenneth Cameron at least that man had mic skills

and they had more of a theatrical presence from the brooding atmospheric entrance music to the flashing lights aswell as the blue eye contacts and the glow in the dark light they would carry in their hand


----------



## More Stables (May 18, 2012)

Dub J said:


> Have you listened to their promos? Even their vignettes before joining the main roster were cheap knockoffs of the Road Warriors.
> 
> "We dine on destruction and feast upon fear"


Ok, fair enough. But what do you expect a team that looks the way they do to sound like? That's the way that tag teams who look like they do, talk. There's a lot of grumbling voices, and shouting, and nonsensical rambling about death and fear and destruction. Name me a serious team that had the same look as them, LOD, and Demolition who spoke softly, eloquently, and sensibly. It just doesn't compute bro. 

I don't understand what everyone wants out of them. Do they need to talk arabic and dress like pharos? Should they walk and mumble like mummies? Should they wear pyramid hats the way Green Bay Packers fans wear cheese heads? What do you people need in order for them to gain their own "image"?

Why can't fans separate the Egyptian/Illuminati gimmick from those of the Road Warriors, Ax, Smash, and Crush? I think you all just want shit to bitch about honestly. haha


----------



## hulksterxpac (Jan 6, 2015)

these announcers suck a million dicks.


----------



## hulksterxpac (Jan 6, 2015)

they need to be fired


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

The Ascension mocked LOD & The Powers Of Pain on Smackdown. 

I hope they mock the APA next week on Raw. JBL's reaction would be hilarious.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I thought the reaction on commentary was ridiculous. I hope it leads to some kind of match between them and the APA with obviously the Ascension going over, coming out looking stronger than they went into this thing.*


----------



## spezzano2311 (Jun 16, 2012)

I've know about this since Monday but only just watched it now! And I'm actually angry! NXT talent are struggling so much on the main roster and they were actually getting heat and JBL does this because they insulted the Road Warriors, what a total mark reaction. They don't really have a problem with the Road Warriors, John. It was pathetic as was Lance Storm's reaction. IT'S NOT REAL GUYS.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

Cannot believe they did that. Felt so bad for The Ascension. They do that from time to time, I remember they crapped all over AJ for the tattoo she got. Those guys need to go.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Is nothing new, remember whe Roddy Piper buried the shit out of Saba Simba (Tony Atlas).


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

They suck but hey at least no one cares about commentary since its been so terrible for so long.


----------



## BigSams50 (Jul 22, 2010)

Im hoping the Ascension play as a "LOD" knockoff at first,. and then Wyatt gets them to follow him and they find out who they "really are"


----------



## $9.99 Brother (Jan 10, 2015)

i was glad. acension are awful. like we really need more huge guys dressed up in paint (goldust???). their like ryback when he first came out only they have nothing going for them. they fight local guys and destroy them? who cares.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Booker heard the hate


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

I am really starting to get confused by the ascension. They seem to be heelss but Cole and booker are talking them up while JBL shits on them


----------



## Grim_ (Jan 3, 2015)

If they mock APA, I'll become an instant mark.


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

The only member of the Avcsention who was everr any good was Kenneth Cameron, and he is too busy being awesome in TNA to care.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

Funny JBL say that cause he made a career fighting small guys and got his career ended by Rey mysterio.


----------



## KnockEmOut (Dec 20, 2013)

Never had high hopes for them anyways


----------



## swibbs (Nov 9, 2013)

Big_Van_Vader said:


> Ditto. Horrible knock off of LOD. At least Demolition was a better attempt by the WWF.


LOL They look like Kratos from God of War


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

swibbs said:


> LOL They look like Kratos from God of War


yes they do :cudi


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: The fuckin commentators buried so hard*



JamJamGigolo said:


> There's only so much JBL can do. I appreciate him keeping it real when the product is so obviously terrible. The Ascension is basically like if you sent Joey Mercury out with a new gimmick and now he calls himself Stone Cold Scotty Dallas and delivers a promo where he says the attitude era was boring and he's going to top it now. If JBL did anything but laugh this off I'd be disappointed in him.


You don't get what JBL even saying.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't understand why they have to keep mentioning Demolition and LOD. I get that they are trying to get heat, but it's not like they are going to feud with LOD or Demolition. So why don't they say they are better than the current WWE tag division.

Insult the audience, say your a better tag team than the Usos (or another top face team) and just go from there.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

JBL did the same thing to MVP back in 2006 before MVP proved himself and started singing his praises, much to the chagrin of Michael Cole. I think they're going to go down a similar route.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> Insult the audience, say your a better tag team than the Usos (or another top face team) and just go from there.


Isn't it too obvious for any team to be better than the Usos? those samoan psychos are ones the most retarded characters in the PG era.


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

I haven't read the entire thread so pardon me if this has been said already, but it's pretty obvious after this week's RAW that it's not because they're ''sabotaging'' The Ascension. I think this will lead to old tag teams being upset at them and wanting to challenge them. JBL is intentionally being pissed off at The Ascension for saying they're better than old tag teams, so he can eventually put them over alongside Ron Simmons as the APA.

That's just my 2 cents. :kermit


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

Frozager said:


> I haven't read the entire thread so pardon me if this has been said already, but it's pretty obvious after this week's RAW that it's not because they're ''sabotaging'' The Ascension. I think this will lead to old tag teams being upset at them and wanting to challenge them. JBL is intentionally being pissed off at The Ascension for saying they're better than old tag teams, so he can eventually put them over alongside Ron Simmons as the APA.
> 
> That's just my 2 cents. :kermit


That's a decent shout. When's the next Old School Raw? Acolytes/APA v Ascension for that would work well into the way JBL has gone on about them.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

They fucking horrible, have 0 care or interest in them, and I usually can handle something for a lot longer then 3 weeks.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

It's starting to sound more and more plausible that Vince/Dunn are intentionally sabotaging NXT talent because they're bitter/jealous that its perceived as better than the main roster show.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Annihilus said:


> It's starting to sound more and more plausible that Vince/Dunn are intentionally sabotaging NXT talent because they're bitter/jealous that its perceived as better than the main roster show.


If thats true that would suck so much for guys like Zayn, Neville, Itami, Balor and Owens.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

NasJayz said:


> If thats true that would suck so much for guys like Zayn, Neville, Itami, Balor and Owens.


It would be a disgrace to the wrestling world to treat guys like Zayn, Itami, Balor, Neville etc like shit. That would be fucking horrible.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

Yeah, Kevin Dunn supposedly dislikes Triple H because he thinks his job is in jeopardy when the day arrives that Hunter is in charge (insider sources noted a long time ago that Dunn will probably be one of the first people let go when HHH and Stephanie take charge), so he's supposedly getting in Vince's ear and trying to sabotage much of the NXT roster as a way to make HHH look bad or incompetent. The Ascension 'burial' is possibly another example of that.


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

NasJayz said:


> If thats true that would suck so much for guys like Zayn, Neville, Itami, Balor and Owens.


It would suck far more for WWE if they were to sabotage these guys. They are going to be big money in a couple of years.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

From a Raw review of last night's show:
*Reviewer 1:* The Ascension come out and the announcers didn't wait 2 seconds before commencing with the burial.
WHO ARE THESE GUYS THEY'RE FIGHTIN' THEY AREN'T FIGHTIN' REAL WRESTLERS THESE GUYS HAVE NO TALENT I HATE THE ASCENSION MACKAL THEY SHOULDA FOUGHT STARDUST :jbl
*Reviewer 2:* He actually said that. Why?
*Reviewer 1:* In the history of WWE, when people beat up hometown heroes, the announcers sell it. They go "Wow, look at this!" The whole reason the hometown heroes is to make their moves look good. So when you just go
WHO ARE THESE GUYS THEY'RE FIGHTIN' THEY TAKE NO TALENT TO BEAT :jbl
You're a flappy fuckin' queer, JBL. You used to be on my shortlist of my favorite wrestlers ever. I fucking hate you. You get fan mail JBL? I'd like to mail you a rope and a stool.
*Reviewer 2:* He's got that stupid grin.
*Reviewer 1:* PENIS! PENIS! PENIS! I LIKE PENIS! :jbl
Oh, I just love insulting him.
OH I LOVE...AH, GIMME PENIS! SHOVE YOUR PENIS UP MY ASS 'CAUSE I'M A ***, I LOVE IT MACKAL! I LOVE PENIS! :jbl
*Reviewer 2:* He's garbage.
*Reviewer 1:* I HAVEN'T BEEN RELEVANT IN OVER A DECADE MACKAL! :jbl
*Reviewer 2:* He contributes absolutely nothing to the show. We got rid of Lawler, let's get rid of JBL next.

My sentiments exactly. Fuck you, JBL.:bigdave


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

I was never a fan of The Ascension but I agree that the burial was uncalled for.

When a new talent is called up, you're supposed to put them over as the next big thing. I don't remember commentary burying Ryback for facing local jobbers on a weekly basis for months.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

Fuck The Ascension.

Bury these idiots at any chance you get JBL.


----------



## DanielWyatt (Dec 4, 2013)

Seriously why does the wwe management hate ascension too much.did they seriously pissed someone?.
Tonight they were buried by 
Booker t
Michael cole
Jbl
Ron Simmons
Xpac
Outsiders
New age outlaws


Ascension were made to look as another stable like jobber squad or 3 MB.
Why the fuck they do this to them?


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

-"Welcome to the wasteland"
-"Born and Bred to Rip and Shred"
-Terrible fucking promos and material
-Terrible in the ring
-Cringe worthy stupid attires and makeup. 

These guys have sucked through their entire NXT run and they suck even worse now with this gimmick. The crowd can't even take these guys seriously. This is textbook on how to make a comedy jobber tag team.


----------

